# So excited!



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

My fiance has currently been in hospital for the last week and he comes out of hospital tomorrow. I'm so excited to finally introduce him to Reggie & Ronnie, he knew that I've wanted budgies for a long time! He didn't know that I was buying them for me and him as a present because we've always wanted to keep some birds of our own! I'm really hoping that he will love Reggie and Ronnie and will be able to bond with them just like I have


----------



## Flint (Sep 14, 2016)

Have you named your budgies after The Krays?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Very cute, Jasmine!
Will be nice for both your fiancé and your birdie boys to enjoy each other's company whilst he recuperates. :flowers:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Flint said:


> Have you named your budgies after The Krays?


As much as I'd love to say "yes I did" I actually didn't. It wasn't until someone told me who they were that I'd realized the similarity :lol:



JRS said:


> Very cute, Jasmine!
> Will be nice for both your fiancé and your birdie boys to enjoy each other's company whilst he recuperates. :flowers:


Thank you very much, I know as soon as he sees them he'll just fall in love with them  
I'm so excited to see what reaction he will give


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie boys are simply adorable and I'm sure your fiancé will enjoy getting to know them during his recuperation. *


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie boys are simply adorable and I'm sure your fiancé will enjoy getting to know them during his recuperation. *


Yeah we're going to let them settle in for the next few days and begin taming them fully, but I want to be able to do it before they turn into adults otherwise I'll miss my chance. One is 5 weeks old and the other is 7 weeks old  I want to be able to do it from babies and upwards


----------



## TES (Oct 30, 2016)

Beautiful little boys you have there. Good luck with the taming. 
I'm sure your partner will adore them.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jasmine, I'm sure your fiancé will adore the new family members!  

As for taming, although it's true that young budgies are able to be tamed more easily (from the age of 1 month to under a year old), adult budgies are also able to be tamed :thumbsup:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

TES said:


> Beautiful little boys you have there. Good luck with the taming.
> I'm sure your partner will adore them.


Thank you so much TES I really appreciate it! Aren't they? I love them both so much, they're my babies


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Jasmine, I'm sure your fiancé will adore the new family members!
> 
> As for taming, although it's true that young budgies are able to be tamed more easily (from the age of 1 month to under a year old), adult budgies are also able to be tamed :thumbsup:


Oh I see! I never knew that, you learn something new everyday. I just hope I don't stress my bird or scare them more while trying to tame them both. I know it's going to be a lot of hard work. :S


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

How exciting  I'm sure your fiancé will fall in love with the little cuties instantly


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Who couldn't fall in love with those two cuties xx


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Niamhf said:


> How exciting  I'm sure your fiancé will fall in love with the little cuties instantly





shaz128blue said:


> Who couldn't fall in love with those two cuties xx


Aw thank you both so much! I'll make sure to keep everybody updated on how the taming goes too! It will be a great achievement and I'm sure you'll also be as proud of my little boys as I will be


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

JasminesBudgies said:


> Oh I see! I never knew that, you learn something new everyday. I just hope I don't stress my bird or scare them more while trying to tame them both. I know it's going to be a lot of hard work. :S


I know you're going to do a great job taming them!  :blush:


----------

